# Concrete Slab



## adobe fixer (Mar 24, 2006)

Hello all,
I'm new to this forum and quite a novice at DIY.  I bought an older adobe home with an 18 inch crawlspace and wooden floor joists and wood floors.  The master bath and guest bath on the west side of the house are sagging in the middle.  These two bathrooms share a common wall with two bathtubs and sinks sharing that wall.  I don't think there is water damage, but I'm not 100% sure.  

Anyway, on to my question.  I would prefer to upgrade the house to a concrete slab with hot water radient heating .  Obviously, this a big project.  Is it possible? and is it logical?

I may eventually add a 2nd story and I want the foundation and framework to be solid and efficient before I do.  Forgive me for being a novice.


----------

